# backwoods rolling stock



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I idecided to start kitbashing my hartland mini series gondala into a backwoods tender and also my backwoods box car. The boxcar frame is the flatebed from my LGB starter set. This is my first attempt at ever kitbashing. I have no idea what im doing. [%-)] 










This is the tender. I cut out the front and started to make out of wood a box to hold the fire wood. The cylinder looking piece is going to be the water tank for the back. I still need to find two small tool boxes for the front of the tender. Having trouble finding anything. I want to add some small details like tools etc... 










This is going to be my backwoods boxcar. I screwed and glued the wood supports. Once dry I will add some beams to the top. Then from there I will add some stripes of wood horizontaly for the outside and then I have to come up with a door. Any adivise on both these projects will be a great help. I guess I have to start somewhere.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By snowshoe on 06/17/2008 8:28 AM 
. 
I have no idea what im doing. 
I guess I have to start somewhere. 


Yep, no truer words were spoken, that the same place where we ALL started from  

For your boxcar, are the wood posts going to be on the inside of the car or on the outside? If they are on the outside then if you not goin to use the stake pockets on the flat, cut them off it will look much better . If the posts are support on the inside and you are going to cover them, you can plan to add small wood or plastic verticals on the outside using those stake pockets and should only remove the middle most pocket which is where your door should be, any sketchs of your overall idea? I find sketching invaluable in helping me plan my models.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I got more work done. (actually have three procts going) I started putting siding on my boxcar. At first I was using strip wood but found it did not look good too many spaces. I used some boards and cut lines in to look like planks. Worked out pretty good. I also took one of my flatbed wood cars and added wood ontop , front and back. Looks much better. My tender is getting there, just have to paint a few pieces before I can attach anything.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good! nevermind what I said about the stake pockets on the boxcar.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Those cars are looking great! Keep us posted.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

here is the finished project on my first flat bed. I think it came out pretty good considering. Everyone is making fum of me because I actually was sitting down doing something. (Im the type who never sits always out doing something-ADD) Here it is please feel free and be honest on where I can improve. Iused the folk art paints, only problem is they have weird names for the colors.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

feel free and be honest on where I can improve.

oh, there are lots of little details, where you could improve. (look in the other thread about the long caboose), but why should you? 
put some freight in/on your cars, and let them run! 
what your photos show, would be more than just good enough for running on my layout. 

i think, you can be content with what you achieved.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished painting my tender and put it back together. All I need to do is make two tool boxes, add some tools onto the tender and I want to put two lanterns on either side of the tender.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

EXCELLENT! Welcome to the DARK SIDE my boy! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

We'll have you carving locomotives in no time at all! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not been able to get much done on my backwoods rolling stock. Im into the busy season at work. The few days off I had I went camping or just sitting enjoying the trains running. I did get a little more detail done on my tender. I added some rails using a coat hanger and I made little tool boxes out of wood. Also got another log car painted and ordered two more of the hartland log cars. Still waiting for one more to come in. I have not been able to get anything on my boxcar done yet. I am even thinking of putting it to the side for a while. I really would like to get that small caboose started. That will probably be next on the list. My layout is filling in although it will probably take until next summer to get it to where I want it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking real nice man! 

so does the layout! 

cale


----------

